# pregnancy - What ICD-9 code do you use for a normal



## Karen Barrett (Dec 6, 2009)

What ICD-9 code do you use for a normal pregnancy ultrasound check? I'm trying to use V22.2, but my system says that it can't be used as a primary diagnosis. Any ideas?


----------



## drsnpatil (Dec 6, 2009)

Karen Barrett said:


> What ICD-9 code do you use for a normal pregnancy ultrasound check? I'm trying to use V22.2, but my system says that it can't be used as a primary diagnosis. Any ideas?



We have using V28.3 with Ultrasound check in normal pregnancy. Please check.


----------



## pratap82 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Pregnancy..*

Hi,

Use code V22.1, the code which you used 22.2 is a secondary diagnosis which means pregnant state incidental.

when your using V22.2, the reason for the visit is not pregnancy and its related complications but when u use V22.1, it is used for supervision of normal pregnancy.


I always use V22.1 and it is getting paid without any issues.

Regards,


----------



## CSlatt (Dec 7, 2009)

*Pregnancy*



Karen Barrett said:


> What ICD-9 code do you use for a normal pregnancy ultrasound check? I'm trying to use V22.2, but my system says that it can't be used as a primary diagnosis. Any ideas?




Try v28.89


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 7, 2009)

Use the V28.3 for routine antenatal screening:Code V28.3 is a screening diagnosis code.  This code would be reported when performing an ultrasound for routine screening for malformations in a normal pregnancy.
V28.89 is used as the primary code for other special tests that are done for screening and for which there is no specific antenatal screening code in the category of V28.x such as for dates/unsure last menstrual period (LMP), Chlamydia, gonorrhea, etc.
So the answer is look at the documentation as to the reason for the ultrasound.


----------



## Tardelean (Mar 1, 2013)

*Dx code for US used for Dating*

Help I am new to the OB/Gyn coding and I am trying to find a specific code for the ultra sounds we do for Dating. Can any one help me in this case, I am not sure if I should use V28.3


----------



## tmlbwells (Mar 4, 2013)

Like some of the others have said, we use V28.3.


----------

